# [Risolto] ADSL pppoe-start e ppp0 inet addr:10.112.112.112

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un bel problema a cui non riesco a trovare soluzione che mi sta rovinando la giornata   :Mad: 

Ho installato a casa Alice Day e la configurazione di connessione prevede l'utilizzo di PPPoE visto che il collegamento è a richiesta.

Ho installato e configurato il pacchetto necessario e lanciato i comandi:

```

# pppoe-discovery

# pppoe-setup

# pppoe-start

```

la risposta al comando pppoe-start è muta per cui non ci sono errori di connessione e pppoe risulta attivo.

Se provo a fare il ping di un indirizzo internet non funziona...100% packet lost.

L'unica cosa che ho notato...e mi sembra strano...è che l'output di ifconfig per l'interfaccia ppp0 ha inet addr: 10.112.112.112  invece dell'ip dinamico assegnato al modem.

Ho provato a cambiare dns mettendo gli indirizzi di opendns...ma non è cambiato nulla...ora vi sto tristemente scrivendo da win   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno tra voi ha avuto problemi simili...?

Esiste una soluzione...?

Grazie ragazzi, buon pomeriggio.

----------

## cloc3

stando alla tua descrizione, il problema è insolubile.

la configurazione di una connessione pppoe è gestita nel file di /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf .

leggendolo, puoi forse trovare qualche errore.

per verificare che la tua connessione sia attiva, puoi guardare l'output di ps aux|grep pppd e, (soprattutto) di route -en .

a volte accade che, effettivamente, la connessione sia attiva, ma non venga alzata correttamente l'interfaccia di routing.

inoltre, si possono anche usare gli script di baselayout, creando un file apposito /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao,

dunque ho spulciato una valanga di discussioni su internet...e nessuna mi ha risolto il problema.

Totalmente a caso nei millemila "start & stop" del demone qualche volta l'inet addr di ppp0 era corretto.

Ho provato a bypassare il dhcp e forzare un indirizzo statico per eth0 e per ora sembra funzionare...  :Shocked: 

Bah...odio non capire il perchè di alcuni problemi.

----------

